# are shops asking you to put up a 5-star review



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

i'm curious, since it's impossible for a shop to get 15 5-star reviews.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 5, 2011)

It works differently.
The shop admins blackmail you asking to give a 5 star rating or a good review about the shop, and in return, they give you either a R4i Gold or an Acekard.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

i know one time that happened, (that's not called blackmail though, blackmail is "pay me 5 bucks or you die")
with DSdisco and GamePlayFun. (the review is still online)

but i want to know for other shops what happens there. do the customers get a coupon code for doing so?


----------



## Youkai (Jul 5, 2011)

oO ? 

never heard of something like this.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=3595819


----------



## RoMee (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't trust any of the reviews on shoptemp.
As far as I'm concerned they're all fake.

I stop recommending people to shoptemp a long time ago


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

if no actions get taken then so will i soon


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I don't trust any of the reviews on shoptemp.
> As far as I'm concerned they're all fake.
> 
> I stop recommending people to shoptemp a long time ago



It's not really ShopTemp's fault, you can't really stop what people give as reviews. It's not like things are gonna be removed because the reviews are "too good" or "too bad". Besides, when did you really listen to reviews from any sales website? I usually refer to a third party review site or here if I want info on a product before buying.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 5, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I don't trust any of the reviews on shoptemp.
> As far as I'm concerned they're all fake.
> 
> I stop recommending people to shoptemp a long time ago


Same here. It's sad. The safest way is asking on the forum.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 5, 2011)

gbatemp has to do something about the false advertising by these shady shops

gameplayfun is doing it again


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> All Acekard2i with 4G memory 1.8.7 Free Shipping $14



I know you guys are getting money from these gold accounts, but this is nothing more than fraud by these shops who lies and make fake coupon codes and advertisements
and the people who pays for these mistakes is noobs who (stupidly) trust shoptemp.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Jul 6, 2011)

i never asked our customers to put any star reviews on us, still lucky ours all are 5 but if come some lower or bad i will accept it if are from real customers. more afraid to receive fake bad customers reviews


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 6, 2011)

zhuzhuchina said:
			
		

> i never asked our customers to put any star reviews on us, still lucky ours all are 5 but if come some lower or bad i will accept it if are from real customers. more afraid to receive fake bad customers reviews


You are the exception. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I know that from what people say on here about you, not shoptemp. I would never trust shoptemp after checking some out earlier this year. Particularly the EU region and those who CLAIM to be in the EU.


----------



## NDS-Gear (Jul 7, 2011)

We have a five star review...although sadly it's only from one review to date! To be frank, good or bad, I'd almost rather people private message or e-mail both good and bad reviews to us, since we actually attempt to act on them to make the site better. We care more about our e-mail feedback than our shoptemp rating.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I don't trust any of the reviews on shoptemp.
> As far as I'm concerned they're all fake.
> 
> I stop recommending people to shoptemp a long time ago



Pretty much here, instead of me telling people to go to ShopTemp to find a good price on something, I'll just say whatever shop comes to mind for me at the time. ShopTemp has become messed up, can never tell what's a real review or not anymore.


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 9, 2011)

LighTake.com never ask customers charging for stars,all reviews you saw in GBATemp are true,please check here.
As we know,we are the official reseller and never sold those fake flashcards so we got a lot of repeat customers ,check  here.
Furthermore I have sent the latest Acekard 2i pictures to shoptemp, check here to see the latest AK2i pictures in order to avoid buy the old version (not support 3DS) which has been stop production.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 11, 2011)

Can someone PM me some good trustworthy sites?


----------



## Costello (Jul 11, 2011)

most of the sites that take the time to discuss with members on the community are usually good ones.
also, reviews on shoptemp that are posted by trusted members of the community, well, can be trusted.
you can read reviews, but if the content of a review sounds a bit fakeish, look where it comes from.
is it a 0-poster ? ignore it. is it a long time member with lots of posts? the review should be reliable.
thats all I'm saying


----------



## amptor (Aug 10, 2011)

lightakejerry said:
			
		

> LighTake.com never ask customers charging for stars,all reviews you saw in GBATemp are true,please check here.
> As we know,we are the official reseller and never sold those fake flashcards so we got a lot of repeat customers ,check  here.
> Furthermore I have sent the latest Acekard 2i pictures to shoptemp, check here to see the latest AK2i pictures in order to avoid buy the old version (not support 3DS) which has been stop production.



Ya lightake never asked me to do a review for them.  I reviewed lightake on my own because they actually always deliver for me.  I'm confident in this company and, although Jack is busy all the time these days, I still check out the site from time to time for stuff to buy.  I switched over to lightake after DX stopped selling flash carts.  It is fine.

There's a few other sites I used in the meantime too.  I haven't had any problems with affiliates.

There are some sites that you have to watch out for though.  There's so many DX clone sites that aren't related to eachother or DX and most of the sites are poor so they can't really afford to give users compensation for reviews or posts.

Also it is against forum rules to advertise so sticking with the shop is a good thing but I'd advise to just review a site based on an actual legit sale rather than freebies because other people may / may not have good experiences with them afterwards.  A $10 flash cart just isn't worth the time really.


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello thank you for your interest in our company's trust!
Yeh,Jack is always busy everyday,but you can e-mail Lisa who is Jack's assistant to get fast response for every deal.


----------

